# Kids selling at the doors of stores.



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

This really gets under my skin, the last four weekends in a row kids have been in front of the local stores support this support that.

I find it annoying.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don' t mind if they are off to the side, but I was accosted by young hockey players last weekend at Walmart . I was annoyed enough to complain to management . Not much happened, on my way out of the store the kids were still there, still aggressive but the leader there was telling them to remember their manners.
Will not go there on the weekend any more.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

100% agreed with the OP. I don't like being asked to donate for various causes. I make my decisions on my own and not as a result of any such influences.

What's even worse is when United Way inflitrates work places and my WORK email is blasted with all sorts of games and promotions and what not for the cause. They are very, very aggressive and our local contacts did not even acknowledge my requests to be removed from their lists.

This type of aggressive fund raising has the opposite intended effect on me. They need to mind their manners for sure.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

First world problem. Like saying no is really hard. I saw a boy scout yesterday. He politely asked if I wanted an apple. I mean, the nerve! Threw off my whole day!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

crazyjackcsa said:


> First world problem. Like saying no is really hard. I saw a boy scout yesterday. He politely asked if I wanted an apple. I mean, the nerve! Threw off my whole day!


I don't even let them finish their spiel before I say "no thank you". That goes for the Wall-Mart kids (and others), the solicitors at my door ("no thank you" and close the door), the cashiers asking to add a buck for some charity or other, the windshield washers, and as soon as I hear the word 'survey' on the phone (no thank you and hang up) or while shopping. I too resent these intrusions.

I decide where I contribute and I am as generous as my means allow. It gives me a feeling that I've really helped, not like I've been clipped for a couple of bucks. Just the way I feel...


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't get the problem, why can't you just say no and keep walking? They can't force you to do anything you don't want.

If you think this is bad you should see what roma do in some European cities. My friend got off the bus and was immediately approached by a guy who grabbed his hand, and without saying a word, tied some kind of ribbon around it, then demanded 20 euros for the ribbon. My friend tried to untie it and give it back but it was too tight so he broke it off. The guy kept demanding $20, my friend had to literally run to get away from him.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Would you rather they came knocking on your door (or worse - telemarketing?)

The retailers are trying to be good corporate community citizens by giving local service clubs and charities permission to solicit on their property. It's easy to say no thank-you. If any of them are aggressive just complain to the mall or store management - if they get enough complaints that particular group wont be invited back.

OTOH if yours is the only complaint you will be dismissed as an old cranky-pants.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I just don't understand why people get so grouchy. Assuming they kids are polite, then really what is the problem? Are people so busy with themselves or unhappy that they have to get annoyed with such minor things. Keep in mind this assumes the kids are polite, not pushy, etc. 

I am my daughters girl leader, we have sold cookies at the store for the past couple of years starting when she was 5. There are so many things these kids are learning by being there that can't others just simply say no thanking with out being annoyed. I have watched the girls learn team work, organization, attempting to count money, making change, asking people for things, manners, how to act socially, taking turns, facing rejection with grace, showing appreciation, working towards a goal, gaining confidence, gracious nous , and so many more things. I can easily pay for all the cookies we had, but I see the confidences that some of the quietest kids gain, and it's well worth it.

yes, my girls have crowded in the door way out of excitement, asked as a group the same person more than once, they have blocked a doorway too trying to sell the cookies. As a leader, I quickly and gently correct the kids and remind them. It's hard when you are 5-8 to remember this. However, these are really the 'worst' behavior I have seen from my girls. What I have seen is people literally and intentionally try to run over and hit 6 year old, people getting annoyed saying this is the second weekend they been asked, yelling at the kids because they are a rush and the girls not getting ahead, scowling at them swearing under their breath, and I loved the person who stole the box of cookies right off my table and ran off. Perhaps these people get more empathy or have sold some cookies as a kid themselves. 

Fortunately, there are more good people than not, and I use all the negative experiences as a teaching opportunity about how the girls should not act in life. I have to say my girls are much better behaved than some the adults. Would we rather just have parents pay for everything, and then later complain that kids never had to work for anything.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I buy everything that kids are pitching at the storefront.

Hotdogs, apples, raffle tickets..........you name it.

I give money to vagrants too..........and squeegee kids........and people living in cardboard boxes.

It's only money.........numbers on a page,...........as far as I am concerned.

Besides........there is always more money coming.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I just try to dodge them, avoid making eye contact, etc. Frankly, if I'm going to give money away, I'd rather give it to one of the charities I care about.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I am 6'4" and to be honest the doorway sellers tend to quail a bit when the see me coming - especially if I put a bit of a glower on my face. Works every time. 

I buy cookies from the girl guides quite often because they are so darn good (not the mint ones, blech!!).


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I just try to dodge them, avoid making eye contact, etc. Frankly, if I'm going to give money away, I'd rather give it to one of the charities I care about.


I am just curious, how come not make eye contact. Why not just say no thanks? Not judging, just trying to understand. My girls have made comments about people 'pretending' not to see them, and they know. 

I did have to bite my lip from almost dipping from laughter when some guy made such an obvious effort to avoid the girls that he walked into the half open door, then dropped his groceries. The girls went to help him and he was still trying to avoid eye contact. The funniest was then one ask if he would like a box of cookies, and he pretended not to hear her. Why not just say no thanks, and avoid the door and everything.



Jon_Snow said:


> I am 6'4" and to be honest the doorway sellers tend to quail a bit when the see me coming - especially if I put a bit of a glower on my face. Works every time.
> 
> I buy cookies from the girl guides quite often because they are so darn good (not the mint ones, blech!!).


The mint are awesome if you freeze then. Tastes like and after eight patty. The other ones I think are just like a regular overpriced cookie.


----------



## Cdnwife (Sep 10, 2013)

6811 said:


> I don't even let them finish their spiel before I say "no thank you". That goes for the Wall-Mart kids (and others), the solicitors at my door ("no thank you" and close the door), the cashiers asking to add a buck for some charity or other, the windshield washers, and as soon as I hear the word 'survey' on the phone (no thank you and hang up) or while shopping. I too resent these intrusions.


I remember not wanting to go to a neighbours door with girl guide cookies because the man always said no, closed the door on your face and was cranky about it. These are young impressionable kids. I agree you have a right to say no, but perhaps it can be done in a way that isn't rude and abrupt to a Dix year old. As you can see this left a strong impression as I still recall this even 35 years later!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> I buy cookies from the girl guides quite often because they are so darn good (not the mint ones, blech!!).


I'm putting you on my 'ignore' list. There is nothing better than the mint girl guide cookies!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

This drives me insane, also.

One time, though, I remember it was freezing cold and this kid was standing out there and you could tell he was cold. It was snowing and super windy and he was standing out front of TD Bank.

I told him I would not donate to whatever charity it was, but I told him I would give him a $5 bill if he promised me to put it in his pocket and NOT donate it.

He said "Are you sure?"

And I handed him the $5 bill and watched him put it in his pocket.

Made me feel better than donating to whatever charity that was. I was investing in that child, instead. I'm sure he appreciated it.

Oh, and at least I knew for sure that I wasn't lining the pockets of a charity CEO...


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

do they still have non-mint GG cookies?
I hate mint+chocolate. Almost as bad as a chocolate orange. gross. 
I'd rather not see kids begging, but it doesn't bother me too much. 
What bothers me is when I hear "the kid who sells the most gets an ipad". So mom and dad are selling them at the office so they aren't seen as the parents of a sad, ipadless loser.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Complainers will always find something to complain about.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

The sandwich ones are for spring and usually arrive sometime in March.


----------



## KrissyFair (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't mind the kids at all. I do however mind the 'add a buck to your bill for charity' stuff at the grocery store. Even if I love the charity, it irks me that the giant corporation gets to take public credit for the donations. Then there's the whole tax credit aspect which I'm pretty adamant about. Not because I care about getting the credit but because I feel like it should be 'on the books' and acknowledged when private citizens help each other.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't reject any polite kid, especially as money raised is put to good use for the most part [and sometimes fund-raising is mandatory for them]. I don't however, donate to every store asking for toonie donations [now increased from previously loonies]. I have my own set of charities, and simply can't give nor trust to everyone asking.

I'm with Andrew, if not interested, just avoid eye-contact, though that never worked in certain exotic vacation destinations. 

Love mint cookies!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I am just curious, how come not make eye contact. Why not just say no thanks?


He means avoid them before they get to him.  Another words, he doesn't want to say no.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I honestly rarely have cash on me. So it isn't really an option.

But I will make a point to get some $ if a co-workers kid is raising money for their sports team or school trip.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't ignore people if they have asked. I just avoid being asked.

Charities seem to be really effective at taking all satisfaction out of making donations. Giving someone money is often an invitation for them to come begging every few months for more. So what you're 'buying' when you give money is often a lifetime subscription to dinnertime appeals for more money.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Grow some thicker skin?

If you feel emotionally hijacked by a kid trying to pawn something off in the name of a cause you don't want to support.

Just tell them "No thanks!" and keep walking. Just remember to tell them no thanks again, on your way out the door.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

They're kids. Cost nothing to be polite and courteous. They're the one's spending their Saturday flogging stuff to raise money for their sports, club or group. Buy if you can. Don't if you'd rather not. But best to acknowledge and respect them. No sense in being rude.


----------



## physik3r (Sep 10, 2012)

Saying NO is very different than never being asked in the first place. It validates your (lack) of generosity which is why people don't like it. If you don't want to feel uncomfortable after saying no to a charity then fricken donate. I donate $50/month to a charity of my choice so whenever any other charity asks me for money I have a real answer.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have 6 charities that I support and have some faith in the administration and goals thereof. I make occasional donations when people ask for pledges.

Maybe it's just my innate sense of justice. I wouldn't beg other people to support my pet projects, why should people beg me to do the same? Using kids is really just a cynical ploy to manipulate people into donating more. Usually there is an adult waiting in the wings...


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

ummm....no. Usually these are scouts or teams trying to raise money for tournaments etc. Give 'em a break. Kids are out there raising funds for events etc rather then just depending on mom or dad to write a cheque. We used to go door to door. It helps them in ways beyond the money raised and there are no charity ceo's taking a big cut. A smile and a 'no thanks' can't be that much of a burden.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

My son's hockey team does fundraising. It costs about $5k per year to play, which I'm happy to pay. However, most parents on the team want to fundraise. This year it was going door to door collecting bottles. Is it sweat equity for the kids? I don't know. I do know that I hate asking my friends and relatives to support an expensive activity my family chooses to participate in.


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

This is such a cranky old man thread. My goodness, whatever will we do about these terrible children out volunteering?!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

YYC said:


> whatever will we do about these terrible children out volunteering?!


Fundraising for themelves is hardly 'volunteering'.

I don't mind if people want to raise funds for whatever they like, but I also don't mind saying no. Especially, since most of the time it's the furthest thing from charity (ie raising money for a traveling hockey team tournament etc).

I can also understand that people get a bit annoyed about this.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish some kids would come to my door with rakes right about now. They're all too busy begging out in front of crappy tire.


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not saying anyone has to say yes, I say no all the time. But getting annoyed is just lame. (with the caveat that it's totally fine to be annoyed if they are rude or aggressive)

And sure, nitpick about the word volunteering if you want, but I would sure rather see the kids doing this; learning a sense of community, hard work, and personal responsibility, than off running wild on the streets.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Learning personal responsibility through begging others for money?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Learning personal responsibility through begging others for money?


I certainly wouldn't call it begging. 

It is lame... actually I take it back... it's pathetic. A bunch of grown adults complaining about youngsters asking them to support a support. Particularly if it's something like the girl guides which actually sell you great cookies. yeesh, guys, it's not the kids that need to grow up.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

YYC said:


> This is such a cranky old man thread. My goodness, whatever will we do about these terrible children out volunteering?!


Not at all when I go to a store there is a reason and its not to be hassled going in and coming out week after week which has been the case for four weeks now.

It reminds me of the time share sharks in Mexico or the little kids being exploited in Cabo to sell to the tourists .

I spend thousands every year being charitable.

When you enter my personal space I may not be pleasant.
I had kids and do know the value of the events, having kids standing in the way of doors so that I need to ask to get by really bugs me.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I don't ignore people if they have asked. I just avoid being asked.
> 
> Charities seem to be really effective at taking all satisfaction out of making donations. Giving someone money is often an invitation for them to come begging every few months for more. So what you're 'buying' when you give money is often a lifetime subscription to dinnertime appeals for more money.


Thanks for the clarification, that makes a lot of sense. 

I do understand what you mean by charities calling after you donate. I have found the kids at the door of a store are usually different. At least they are selling something, they are exchanging goods for money, which I do not consider begging.




Video_Frank said:


> My son's hockey team does fundraising. It costs about $5k per year to play, which I'm happy to pay. However, most parents on the team want to fundraise. This year it was going door to door collecting bottles. Is it sweat equity for the kids? I don't know. I do know that I hate asking my friends and relatives to support an expensive activity my family chooses to participate in.


I am more than happy to just buy the items of pay for everything myself, and don't ask often for that reason. However, I have found with at least the girl guide cookies, watching the little ones sell has really changed my mind in the none dollar value involved.

Since I am a leader i already volunteer a ton of time, and don't need send my girls, as I also sell/eat my assigned quota. I view the selling as an opportunity to watch them grow. I think letting the kids contribute in their way towards their activities helps them appreciate the activities more than if I write a cheque. My daughter pays he own $1 dues each week out of her spend bank. She also asks if we sell more cookies, could we do more cool sleepovers and field trips. 




YYC said:


> I'm not saying anyone has to say yes, I say no all the time. But getting annoyed is just lame. (with the caveat that it's totally fine to be annoyed if they are rude or aggressive)
> 
> And sure, nitpick about the word volunteering if you want, but I would sure rather see the kids doing this; learning a sense of community, hard work, and personal responsibility, than off running wild on the streets.





Daniel A. said:


> Not at all when I go to a store there is a reason and its not to be hassled going in and coming out week after week which has been the case for four weeks now.
> 
> It reminds me of the time share sharks in Mexico or the little kids being exploited in Cabo to sell to the tourists .
> 
> ...


How much time did you spend getting out of being harassed, not including when you choose to go and complain to the store. Was it more than 2 minutes. I am sure posting here took more time. 

You are going to public place, yes, the kids may get into your personal space, but this is what they are learning too. Better now, than when they are an adult and close talker!

Comparing them to exploiting kids in Mexico is hardly fair. Someone else said they don't like it when the parents do it, and if the kids don't do it, really where is the balance.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

As one can probably tell, I am pretty passionate about this. 

When I was brand new leader, and had to start with another leader with no experience a brand new unit with 20 kids, we were given a start up budget of $500 for the whole year. This worked out to $0.67 per child per night, and that was supposed to pay for each badge ($.50 to $1 each) plus all our start up supplies. We also got the $1 per child from their dues if they remembered. I subsidized a lot of the activities out of my own funds. 

Girls guides does not allow for other fundraising other than the cookies. The amount of cookies sold goes directly back to the unit. We sold a lot of cookies, plus we choose to donate the proceeds of a few cases to help with the overall good. 

I look at all the good things that our unit does for charity which we use some of our cookies sales for. I think politely saying no thank you and perhaps spending an extra minute or two getting out the door is a small price to pay to helping shape our young minds. Something to think about when one is annoyed.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not the least bit interested in having to deal with your kids or anyone else's.

In the age we live in a person can be accused of almost anything anytime we teach kids to avoid strangers.

Sad world we have.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If it involves a box of chocolate covered almonds then you can usually count me in.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with Daniel A. I find this type of intrusion irritating to say the least. I tend to stay away from stores which are sympathetic to this type of harassment of their customers. This is nothing more than legalized panhandling.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the next thread?I hate christmas?sheesh......Just say no and carry on.The local supermarket is not a private country club,where the heck are the kids suppose to go?these kids and organizations are not aggressive!Usually there is a smiling parent group leader ect at the center of it,you say no thanks,that is it.
The day i get aggravated by a 10 year old girl asking me to buy a box of cookies would be the day i would likely have a ''wake-up'' call and realize i am likely depressed and or miserable and should likely make a change imo
No offence dan but you have to much time on your hands if this type of **** gets you.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Now that you mention it Donald I gave Christmas up 25 years ago sort of.
My wife bought all the gifts for the kids as well as her own.

If the kids had a booth in the mall to sell from this would be fine with me.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

It amazes me that some people here can't fathom how anyone could experience even the slightest bit of irritation when dealing with someone unexpectedly trying to sell them something when they are out doing errands.

I personally have no problem with the kids selling stuff as long as they aren't just asking for donations, but come on - as minor (no pun intended) an irritation as it may be, it can still be a bit of an annoyance and people have a right to complain about things that annoy them.

Perhaps someone should go through the previous posts of the 'thou shall not complain crowd' and see if they always apply that rule to themselves....


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

People are free to voice either way on the issue.Dan comparing the local girl guides to 3rd world poverty kids in mexico is ridiculous(i believe you made that reference)!
In my experience with the girl guides or hockey teams ect asking for donations it is anything but aggressive.If anything it is cute for a lack of a better word(the local girl guides!c'mon).
And kudos for the parents that organize these(usually 1 or 2 parents will take full responsibility for a entire team-)is this type of stuff not community minded?Better that then the kids that are not involved in anything!
Dan,if you had a grand daughter one day and she was a girl guide your view would not change?c'mom man.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

I really don't have an opinion on the guys at the door... I almost never carry cash and I've never had aggressive ones, but I do have something to say to all the parents with kids with girl guide cookie sellers. And that's look at the demographics and get the word out that you're a dealer. All the little girls in my life have grown up, and the neighbors up and down the street have boys. I've been jonesing for some GG cookies for like two years now, think I can find any? NOOOOO... and I haven't seen a girl guide go door to door in my life, I've only ever bumped into them outside a grocery store a few times, and for a while there was a daughter of a coworker (those were the best four years ... uninterrupted supply). 

Even better... build a mailing list. If any troop had taken down my name I'd have bought from them every single campaign (and I tend to buy cases to stock up), but instead I'm hunting around trying to find girl guides. Use that branding you're building up and let your repeat customers know!

(And if anyone is selling any around Milton, Ontario, let me know)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Daniel A. said:


> I'm not the least bit interested in having to deal with your kids or anyone else's.
> 
> In the age we live in a person can be accused of almost anything anytime we teach kids to avoid strangers.
> 
> Sad world we have.


We don't teach our kids to avoid strangers, we teach them how to manage them and act appropriately safe around them. 
It's a sad world to think that we can't be a part of a community. 



Four Pillars said:


> It amazes me that some people here can't fathom how anyone could experience even the slightest bit of irritation when dealing with someone unexpectedly trying to sell them something when they are out doing errands.
> 
> I personally have no problem with the kids selling stuff as long as they aren't just asking for donations, but come on - as minor (no pun intended) an irritation as it may be, it can still be a bit of an annoyance and people have a right to complain about things that annoy them.
> 
> Perhaps someone should go through the previous posts of the 'thou shall not complain crowd' and see if they always apply that rule to themselves....


I don't know who said it, but really first world problems. There much bigger things to complain about. The thing that annoys me is people who complain about all the little things. 



donald said:


> People are free to voice either way on the issue.Dan comparing the local girl guides to 3rd world poverty kids in mexico is ridiculous(i believe you made that reference)!
> In my experience with the girl guides or hockey teams ect asking for donations it is anything but aggressive.If anything it is cute for a lack of a better word(the local girl guides!c'mon).
> And kudos for the parents that organize these(usually 1 or 2 parents will take full responsibility for a entire team-)is this type of stuff not community minded?Better that then the kids that are not involved in anything!
> Dan,if you had a grand daughter one day and she was a girl guide your view would not change?c'mom man.


Don. You will love this. The girl guides in our district all try to sign up for the best stores. Which one is one of the top, the local hardware store on the Sat morning. Why? Our records she that the guys in construction seem to be the easiest going and are very generous. They usually buying CASES for their teams, so they say, or they seem to eat more cookies. Also, it's funny because the other guys that come through don't like saying no to the cute little girls and end up buying them anyways.

We actually do not sell there because some groups sell out too fast, that we want the girls to all have a chance. We leave that spot for those places with major cookies required.



stephenheath said:


> I really don't have an opinion on the guys at the door... I almost never carry cash and I've never had aggressive ones, but I do have something to say to all the parents with kids with girl guide cookie sellers. And that's look at the demographics and get the word out that you're a dealer. All the little girls in my life have grown up, and the neighbors up and down the street have boys. I've been jonesing for some GG cookies for like two years now, think I can find any? NOOOOO... and I haven't seen a girl guide go door to door in my life, I've only ever bumped into them outside a grocery store a few times, and for a while there was a daughter of a coworker (those were the best four years ... uninterrupted supply).
> 
> Even better... build a mailing list. If any troop had taken down my name I'd have bought from them every single campaign (and I tend to buy cases to stock up), but instead I'm hunting around trying to find girl guides. Use that branding you're building up and let your repeat customers know!
> 
> (And if anyone is selling any around Milton, Ontario, let me know)


Lol... Unfortunately, we are not allowed to take mailing lists officially. Where were you my first year, when I had 144 boxes to sell because girls moved away,


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

BTW. I love Christmas, it gives me an opportunity to give any unsold girl guides cookies I may have left. :biggrin:

That wa the funny thing in my family, when my nieces and nephews were in all their actives we got some really funny stocking stuffers. One year it was these smoked hams, where I was living at home so my mom, my dad, and I each got a ham. We had no idea what to do with three hams. Girl guide cookies have been gifted, but I do make some pretty fantastic treats out of them so it's not a box of cookies. One year we also got cookie dough. However, my sister forgot were it was and accidentally had it in a gift bag that we didn't find for a days. 

There have been some other funny ones too.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

stephenheath said:


> I really don't have an opinion on the guys at the door... I almost never carry cash and I've never had aggressive ones, but I do have something to say to all the parents with kids with girl guide cookie sellers. And that's look at the demographics and get the word out that you're a dealer. All the little girls in my life have grown up, and the neighbors up and down the street have boys. I've been jonesing for some GG cookies for like two years now, think I can find any? NOOOOO... and I haven't seen a girl guide go door to door in my life, I've only ever bumped into them outside a grocery store a few times, and for a while there was a daughter of a coworker (those were the best four years ... uninterrupted supply).
> 
> Even better... build a mailing list. If any troop had taken down my name I'd have bought from them every single campaign (and I tend to buy cases to stock up), but instead I'm hunting around trying to find girl guides. Use that branding you're building up and let your repeat customers know!
> 
> (And if anyone is selling any around Milton, Ontario, let me know)


Careful or we'll have to stage an intervention! They are pretty tasty I'll give you that.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Daniel A. said:


> This really gets under my skin, the last four weekends in a row kids have been in front of the local stores support this support that.
> 
> I find it annoying.


 I do not believe in charity. If the kids want to make some money they should get off thier butts & do work around the neighbourhood. Kids asking for money to travel the world to play sports that can be played in thier backyard. Come on get real.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> I don't know who said it, but really first world problems. There much bigger things to complain about. The thing that annoys me is people who complain about all the little things.


Then why are you reading this thread? You can tell from the title that it's a 'first world problem'. Pretty much every thread on this forum is a first world problem. What's wrong with that? You yourself have mentioned a number of times about having the problem of trying to figure out your housing needs/wants - is that not a first world problem?

Ok, maybe Daniel A was a bit harsh in his comparisons, but come on - everyone is allowed to vent a bit now and again...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^. I read it because I am lucky enough to be in a first world. Nothing wrong with first world problems, we are are fortunate to have them. I don't complain about my first world problems. If OP or anyone wants to vent and share their opinion, that's of course there right. You have to expect that others are going to share ther other perspectives. The OP wanted to vent, well others are going to share their vents and thoughts also. 

When I refer to it as a first workd problem, did I ANYWHERE say a first world problem is bad? It's is just a perspective. The readers decide if that is bad or not. I view first world problems as a fortunate thing in the gene lottery of where you are born. I also have the perspective that if you have won this lottery then you are so much better than most of the world, so that's the perspective I bring to this thread. Look at the big picture, to avoid shopping to avoid little sellers is of course your right, for the extra 2 minutes in your day that cost you, was it that big of a deal. Sure, annoying especially if you are in a rush. Then for it to still be bothering you after you get home to write about, this just seems like extra stress that's not needed. 

When I posted about my housing dilema, it was a little vent , but I am looking for other opinions and perspectives that help me move through my vent. My tone is usually not all based on the negative


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I find it amusing, how, when it comes to 1st world problems, some people don't simply agree to disagree, which doesn't mean that they can't have their own opinions.

It's not like you're going to find broad [gentle] consensus on anonymous public forums; after all, that's not what forums are about.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> 1. If OP or anyone wants to vent and share their opinion, that's of course their right
> 2. others are going to *share their other perspectives.*


1. Right, and that's what he did, no?
2. But you and others did more than that, or did you not give him the adjective of 'grouchy'?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I find it amusing, how, *when it comes to 1st world problems, some people don't simply agree to disagree*, which doesn't mean that they can't have their own opinions.
> 
> It's not like you're going to find broad [gentle] consensus on anonymous public forums; after all, that's not what forums are about.


 ... lol! ... this statement is so true and I wonder which set of "kids" we're talking about ... :biggrin-new: ... I'm sticking with the The Good Movie thread better agreements outcomes. :biggrin:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I find it amusing, how, when it comes to 1st world problems, some people don't simply agree to disagree, which doesn't mean that they can't have their own opinions.


That sums it up rather well.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Right, and that's what he did, no?
> 2. But you and others did more than that, or did you not give him the adjective of 'grouchy'?


1 yes, and I shared my anecdotes and opinion , which I am allowed to do, no?
2. I had to reread my posts, but I do not believe I called him grouchy, I actually asked a general reference of why people are so grouchy and provided other examples. The main reference I directed at the OP was asking for clarification of how long was he harassed for. 

I am interested in this thread because I do get grouchy people (in general) and have seen some very interesting behaviors. So got some better insight, such as from you and Andrew, which makes perfect sense.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I had to reread my posts, but I do not believe I called him grouchy.....


Maybe it was a 'general reference', but when the very 1st response [and from the very 1st line even] that you gave was: 'I just don't understand why people get so grouchy. Assuming they kids are polite, then really what is the problem? Are people so busy with themselves or unhappy that they have to get annoyed with such minor things?", it's hard to believe that the comment was not directed at the OP, considering all the criticism right from the start, which typically isn't your style.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

"Buy these 50 cent chocolate bars for $5 or we won't be able to stay at the Best Western with a pool when we go tour regional tournaments" 
That to me, is the epitome of a first world problem. 

The hockey mom next door was complaining to my wife about how much all these organized sports cost. She wasn't too receptive of my wife's suggestion of a fishing pole and a small shovel for digging worms as a low cost summer activity. There's a river full of panfish less than 500m away.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I say just be glad(if campaigning is happening in your neighborhood for kid's activities ect-it is a qualifier and demonstrates you live in a safe/healthy/prosperus community ect)
Where i live(winnipeg)there is none of this happening in the north-end,you know what the kids do there with free time and no organized sports or programs ect?
They are the 12 yr old kid in handcuffs on the front page of the paper-''another youth brutally beats the **** out of a elderly man with a baseball bat for his wallet" that type of ****.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

"Activities" for children are often 'conspicuous consumption'. If your kid isn't booked solid doing after-school activities you're a terrible parent.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Rep (travel) hockey is expensive - about $5k per year per kid. House league hockey isn't. You can put a child in house league for about $10 per week per year. Equipment can be reasonably purchased from second hand stores or Goodwill - it's where we take our used equipment. It doesn't have to cost a lot. Soccer, baseball and lacrosse are even cheaper than hockey too.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

All i am saying is you can't have it either/or.If you don't want to be bothered by the ''aggressive'' girl guides outside of the newly renovated costco or loblaws or whatever neighborhood establishment -maybe go buy your groceries @ the corner of jane & finch i doubt the aggressive girl guides hang out there,problem solved -1st world problem is a understatement.
This is more about the fabric of a community one may live in,having the girl guides in your community is a Positive.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Remember Donald its you that has decided this is a girl guide issue not I.

There are many groups that do this. 

And remember you don't really know me or what I've done in the interest of charity support or working with kids.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> "Activities" for children are often 'conspicuous consumption'. If your kid isn't booked solid doing after-school activities you're a terrible parent.


Reminds me of the existing loud homework debate; many complaining how it [homework] harms and overburdens children, while the above, during school week, does not?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I ain't attacking you dan-just giving M.o
I don't like certain things either(ie:camp-day @ hortons)they flog every customer for a mth prior and tim's probably collect hundreds and hundreds of thousands after said customer buys a coffee @ 70% mark up but it is what it is.
What i would like to see is the exc @ hortons is selling stock/options ect to fund what they sponsor but of course the fat cats won't,they will package it towards the common man and stand up like corporate hero's-which we all know is such bull.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

not questioning your charitable nature or overall character Dan.

Just surprised this bugs you so. You've made the trip to a store, presumably to buy something....and they're out there trying to raise funds in a way that requires more effort and participation then simply expecting mom to pay. When I was a kid, we went door to door and may have interrupted your dinner. They're generally off to the side...easy to decline. You're not obligated to give and shouldn't feel guilty for not doing so...just smile and walk on by. Likely not the only sales pitch you'll get that day. (let's start a thread about the Canadian Tire credit card reps that try to trick you to signing up with GM subscription and the like). The whole store is laid out to try to get you to spend more then you intended. If you don't want contact with others, I guess you could buy online.

I'm not trying to be adversarial or judgmental here. Just surprised this is such an irritant. I kind of hoped when we discussed why the kids were there, what they're doing, how it benefits them (beyond cash), and the such, maybe those who were bothered by this would look at it in a different light. 

But maybe not.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

My dad (recently retired) was roped into canvassing for the Lung Cancer charity by a civil society group he belongs to. He was assigned a few streets in a rougher/poorer part of town. He managed to gather $110 in a morning of knocking on doors. That included being told to come back later when they had some cash (giving $5 later on when they had cash), or being handed $5 in nickels, quarters and dimes. These people are, for the most part, not interested in giving or can't afford to. Harassing them on the door step and putting them through the guilt trip of having to say "no thanks" to the thousands of people who die of lung cancer each year is pretty crappy in my opinion.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Maybe it was a 'general reference', but when the very 1st response [and from the very 1st line even] that you gave was: 'I just don't understand why people get so grouchy. Assuming they kids are polite, then really what is the problem? Are people so busy with themselves or unhappy that they have to get annoyed with such minor things?", it's hard to believe that the comment was not directed at the OP, considering all the criticism right from the start, which typically isn't your style.


Fair enough. I can see how my post may have roped in the OP. He was included with the general masses. Up this is really fresh for me because I spent my 2 weekends with the girls, and was really disappointed in the behavior of some the adults (that I mentioned in the same post). I just don't understand why some people are so rude and grouchy, especially with kids and let these little things bother them. I am not implying the OP was rude, as he indicated he was annoyed, but did not describe his behavior. 

My perspective is to give the reason why some kids are there and the benefits that to me out weigh the minor inconvenience. My other purpose was to attempt why people react this way, and if there is something I can do to make sure my girls do not cause such reactions, other than not being there, which is not an option. 


I don't think people have to buy or support these causes, though nice but I just think it's just as much effort being rude than it is being polite.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

So now that we've beaten this topic to death...Daniel - is there anything else bugging you these days that you want to share? Lol.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> Lol... Unfortunately, we are not allowed to take mailing lists officially. Where were you my first year, when I had 144 boxes to sell because girls moved away,


So do it unofficially, just a sly little "so, did you like the first taste? want more? well, give me your # or email and I'll let you know when my supplier gets a new shipment in"


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> So now that we've beaten this topic to death...Daniel - is there anything else bugging you these days that you want to share? Lol.


I'll give it some thought while I winter in Mexico. LOL


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I don't think I mind if people set up a table or gently ask, but I don't like anything that is too pushy. Downtown we are constantly harassed by canvassers for UNICEF and Amnesty-International. I'm pretty sure that they are paid canvassers because volunteers usually are not quite so persistent. I pick the charities that I want to contribute to and get a little tired of not being able to take a walk without everyone holding their hand out.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Daniel, tell you what... if we manage to meet up in the Baja this winter I'll treat you to a few ice cold Pacifcos and we can have a nice discussion of the merits/disadvantages of store front hawkers. Or not. :biggrin:

Or we can just enjoy the heat, our beer - and you can continue to bask in the glow of your well earned early retirement. And I can savour the anticipation of my upcoming ER...


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> Daniel, tell you what... if we manage to meet up in the Baja this winter I'll treat you to a few ice cold Pacifcos
> 
> we can just enjoy the heat, our beer - and you can continue to bask in the glow of your well earned early retirement. And I can savour the anticipation of my upcoming ER...


Sounds like a plan we will meet as I'm staying in the same place as you.
I leave Oct.31 st.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Aggressive paid canvassers are the worst... the guys who hang out at the entrance to the subway station and berate people for politely declining to donate. The more you know about the charity industry the more cynical you get about appeals for more cash. This is why I'm careful about to whom and by what method I donate.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Aggressive paid canvassers are the worst... the guys who hang out at the entrance to the subway station and berate people for politely declining to donate. The more you know about the charity industry the more cynical you get about appeals for more cash. This is why I'm careful about to whom and by what method I donate.


Wrong. THESE are the worst: http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-absolute-worst-things-in-the-world


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

you can say "yo buddy-dude, talk to the hand" or ask about the cause and say no thanks, or grab some pennies from the ashtray in your car before you get to the door . . . what do you do when its firemen doing "boot day" and stopping traffic on the street . . . as already said, pretty minor compared to the rest of the world ! Charities book these months in advance . . . what about Ford's test drive program ($20 per drive to the organizing charity).


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

It does not bother us at all. The 'buy' decision is entirely ours.

Better in front of stores than have them knocking on our doors.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't really mind the canvassers at the store and for the most part, will give them a little something especially to the kids' organizations. I just don't like aggressive "salespeople". After all, I used to sell girl guides cookies in stores and learned all about patience, teamwork, overcoming my shyness, observation, empathy, and making customers happy. All these skills that I have developed over the years have contributed to my success to starting up my own business.  For that reason, I make sure to always carry some change on me in case I run into some of the kids selling in front of the stores to invest in their own future!


----------

